# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Hồng Kông (Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm,...

## hangnt

Đặc khu hành chính Hồng Kông thuộc Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung Hoa, là một Đặc khu hành chính thuộc Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung Hoa (CHNDTH), nằm trên bờ biển Đông Nam của Trung Quốc. Lãnh thổ này, gồm hơn 260 hòn đảo, nằm về phía Đông của Đồng bằng châu thổ Châu Giang, giáp với tỉnh Quảng Đông về phía Bắc và nhìn ra Biển Nam Trung Hoa ở phía Đông, Tây và Nam. Hồng Kông chủ yếu bao gồm Đảo Hồng Kông, Đảo Lạn Đầu, Bán đảo Cửu Long và Tân Giới. Bán đảo Cửu Long gắn liền với Tân Giới về phía Bắc và Tân Giới nối về phía Bắc và cuối cùng nối với Trung Hoa Đại Lục qua con sông Thâm Quyến. Tổng cộng, Hồng Kông bao gồm một tập hợp 262 hòn đảo ở biển Nam Trung Hoa, trong đó Lạn Đầu là đảo lớn nhất. Đảo Hồng Kông là đảo lớn thứ hai và đông dân nhất. Ap Lei Chau là đảo có mật độ dân số cao nhất thế giới. Tên gọi "Hồng Kông" (xuất phát từ tiếng Quảng Đông đọc là Hướng Coỏng, có nghĩa là "cảng thơm", lấy từ khu vực ngày nay là Aberdeen nằm trên đảo Hồng Kông, nơi các sản phẩm từ gỗ hương và nhang một thời được buôn bán. Vùng nước hẹp tách Đảo Hồng Kông và Bán đảo Cửu Long là bến cảng Victoria, một trong những hải cảng tự nhiên sâu nhất thế giới.

*Mua sắm, giá cả*


Hồng Kông là điểm du lịch thích hợp quanh năm, có khí hậu ôn hòa từ giữa tháng 9 đến cuối tháng 2, khí hậu từ tháng 5 đến giữa tháng 9 ấm áp và ẩm ướt. Mưa vào khoảng tháng 5 đến tháng 9, và cao độ nhất là vào tháng 8.

Hồng Kông có khí hậu cận nhiệt đới, có 4 mùa rõ rệt. Mùa bão từ tháng 5 đến tháng 11. Khi bão đến, đài truyền hình, radio sẽ thông báo dấu hiệu bão, vị trí tâm bão di chuyển, hướng gió, mưa, mực nước biển.

Mùa xuân từ tháng 3 đến giữa tháng 5. Nhiệt độ và độ ẩm gia tăng. Đêm mùa xuân có thể lạnh nên mặc thêm áo khoác ngoài. Nhiệt độ trung bình từ 18 đến 27 độ. Độ ẩm 82% trở lên.

Mùa hè từ cuối tháng 5 đến giữa tháng 9 rất nóng và ẩm, nhiệt độ từ 26 - 33 độ, độ ẩm gần 86%. Nên mặc trang phục ngắn gọn nhẹ, ra ngoài nên đem theo dù hay nóng để tránh ánh nắng mặt trời.

Mùa thu từ cuối tháng 9 đến đầu tháng 12, nhiệt độ giảm hẳn, trời quang đãng. Thích hợp dạo chơi nhất.

Mùa đông giữa tháng 12 đến tháng 2 trời khá lạnh, khoảng 10 độ C. Đây là mùa nhộn nhịp du khách đến Hồng Kông đón lễ giáng sinh.

Hồng Kông có nhiều lễ hội theo cả hai nền văn hóa Đông - Tây. Lễ hội Tết âm lịch là lớn nhất, ngoài ra còn có Hội đèn lồng mùa xuân, lễ thanh minh tảo mộ, Lễ cô hồn, trung thu, Halloween, giáng sinh và năm mới.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*


Sân bay Quốc tế Hồng Kông là sân bay tại Đặc khu hành chính Hồng Kông, Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung Hoa. Đây là một trong những sân bay lớn nhất châu Á và thế giới, là cửa ngõ vào đông Á và Đông Nam Á. Năng lực hiện tại của sân bay này: 45 triệu khách và 3 triệu tấn hàng hóa/năm. Năng lực theo thiết kế là: 87 triệu khách và 9 triệu tấn hàng vận chuyển/năm.

Từ Việt Nam bằng máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Cathay Paccific, Eva Air và nhiều hãng khác. Giá vé từ 450 USD, giá máy bay vé rẻ của Cathay Paccific khoảng 150 USD.

Đi lại ở Hồng Kông có thể dùng tàu điện ngầm cao tốc MTR, taxi, xe bus, phà hay xe điện.

Tàu điện ngầm cao tốc MTR là hệ thống giao thông ngầm nhanh chóng và thuận lợn nhất, nhưng giá cao và không thể ngắm cảnh khi di chuyển. Hệ thống MTR trải rộng trên lãnh thổ Hồng Kông chia ra nhiều nhánh chính được phân biệt bằng màu sắc như màu Nâu đi chùa Che Kung, màu xanh dương đi Trung tâm, vịnh Causeway....

Xe điện được xem như biểu tượng của Hồng Kông, kể từ năm 1888. Xe điện di chuyển chậm nhưng tiện lợi và rẻ tiền nhất, lại ngắm được cảnh trí xung quanh.

Ở Hồng Kông có ba loại xe bus, xe buýt hai tầng được du nhập vào Hồng Kông năm 1949, được sử dụng cho các tuyến có nhu cầu thấp hoặc các tuyến đường có năng lực vận tải thấp.Xe buýt một tầng được sử dụng chủ yếu ở Đảo Lạn Đầu và phục vụ đêm. Phần lớn các tuyến xe buýt nhượng quyền bình thường ở Hồng Kông hoạt động đến tận 1h đêm. Xe buýt nhẹ công cộng chạy suốt chiều dài và chiều rộng của Hồng Kông, qua những khu vực nơi các tuyến xe buýt tiêu chuẩn không thể đến hoặc không thể chạy thường xuyên, nhanh chóng hoặc trực tiếp. Xe taxi cũng được sử dụng rộng rãi khắp Hồng Kông.


Ngoài ra Hồng Kông còn có hệ thống phà phục vụ các đảo ngoài khơi, các khu phố mới trong Bến cảng Victoria, Macau và các thành phố ở Trung Hoa đại lục. Loại phà xưa nhất, Star Ferry hoạt động trong bốn tuyến giữa Kowloon và Đảo Hồng Kông, phổ thông đối với những du khách ưu thích ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh bến cảng và đường chân trời, nhiều người dân Hồng Kông xem Star Ferry là một trong những biểu tượng văn hóa nổi bật nhất của thành phố.

*Đi những đâu?*


Hồng Kông được xem là một trong những thiên đường du lịch kết hợp với mua sắm tại châu Á với nhiều điểm du lịch, cửa hàng nổi tiếng.


Disneyland Hồng Kông chỉ mở cửa được 3 năm nhưng đã thu hút đông đảo du khách khắp mọi nơi, dù diện tích nhỏ nhất trong số các công viên Disney trên thế giới nhưng có nhiều nét đặc biệt như các vụ hội hóa trang, diễu hành, các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, mô hình thế giới tương lai, các con vật dễ thương và màn bắn pháo hoa cực kỳ ngoạn mục.

Công viên Hải Dương Hồng Kông là công viên nước lớn nhất thế giới với hàng trăm trò vui chơi giải trí hấp dẫn như tàu lượn nước, trượt nước, ngồi đĩa bay lên xuống, tham quan những động vật biển quý hiếm trên thế giới từ cá heo, cá biển, sư tử biển, san hô, non bộ...

Phố xá Hồng Kông về đêm nổi tiếng đẹp nhất châu Á với những cửa hàng, siêu thị.. lấp lánh ánh đèn. Ngoài ra du khách còn có thể đến thăm chùa Hoàng Đại Tiên, nổi tiếng cực kỳ linh thiêng. Tham qua khu trung tâm trao trả Hồng Kông về cho Trung Quốc, núi Thái Bình, đỉnh Victoty, Vịnh nước cạn hay đi xem đua ngựa...


Hồng Kông còn là thiên đường mua sắm hàng hóa với hàng trăm siêu thị tại khi Tsim Sha Tsui, những con phố mua sắm nổi tiếng như Chợ cho quý bà, chợ Hoa, chợ Cá Vàng, chợ Ngọc bán cẩm thạch, phố Chùa Chiền ở Kowloon, phố Hải sản ở Sai Kung...

Mùa mua sắm từ sau lễ Giáng sinh, Hồng Kông bắt đầu những ngày đại hạ giá. Hàng ngàn nhãn hiệu ùn ùn giảm giá, ban đầu là 20-30-50-70 rồi đến 90% tấp nập mua bán suốt đêm không dứt

*Ẩm thực*


Đôla Hồng Kông được đổi sang đôla Mỹ với tỉ giá khoảng: 1 đôla Mỹ = 7,8 đôla Hồng Kông. Tỉ giá cho khách hàng thì khác. Các ngoại tệ và thẻ séc của du khách đều có thể đổi ở khắp các ngân hàng, khách sạn và các quầy đổi ngoại tệ. Các ngân hàng thường có tỉ giá cao nhất. Các loại thẻ tín dụng phổ biến thường được chấp nhận hầu hết ở các khách sạn, cửa hàng và nhà hàng.

Giá cả tại Hồng Kông khá đắt đỏ, khách sạn từ 60USD trở lên cho một đêm nhưng bù lại dịch vụ rất tốt.

Hầu hết các khu vui chơi giải trí ở Hồng Kông đều bán duy nhất một vé vào cửa, bao gồm trong đó mọi hoạt động giải trí. Giá vé vào cửa Disney Land Hồng Kông từ 170-350 đô la Hồng Kông (HK$) tùy người lớn hay trẻ em, một ngày hay nửa ngày, trên giá vé có ghi rõ giờ ra cổng, nếu quá giờ sẽ bị phạt nặng.

Mất khoảng 10 đô la Hồng Kông trở lên là có thể tham gia đua ngựa nhưng nếu không biết dừng lại đúng lúc, con số này có thể tăng lên một cách không ngờ.

Hàng hóa mua ngoài các khu chợ có thể có giá rẻ, giảm giá nhưng một số trung tâm thương mại chuyên bán hàng hiệu nổi tiếng như Guest, DKNY thì giá cả vô cùng đắt đỏ.

*Lưu ý khác*

Tiếng Hoa và tiếng Anh là những ngôn ngữ chính được sử dung. Hầu hết các nhân viên trong cửa tiệm nhà hàng và khách sạn đều nói được một ít tiếng Anh và tiếng Hoa phổ thông.Hầu hết các khách sạn nhà hàng đều tính thêm 10% phí dịch vụ,đã được ghi sẵn trong hóa đơn. Khi họ không tính thêm phí dịch vụ, thì việc trả thêm 10% là hợp lý.Hồng Kông là thành phố an toàn nhất thậm chí vào cả ban đêm, dù đi lại một mình cũng không có gì phải sợ.Hầu hết các khách sạn đều có hệ thống Internet, ngay cả quán cà phê, siêu thị lớn, các trạm xe điện ngầm chính và các thư viện công cộng trong thành phố.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Du lịch Hồng Kông giá rẻ* - *Du lich Hong Kong giá re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hồng Kông* - *tour du lich Hong Kong*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông - du lich Hong Kong*

----------

